# viper 5901 Remote



## Sargon69er (Aug 1, 2009)

I just seen on youtube.com that all the viper remotes displayed Armed Or Disarmed ..mine says lock & unlock but seam to work fine ? Also i see that some remotes makes the same noise the alarm makes my just vipers & beeps ? Any info would be great as a am new to this ? Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on the FOB that comes with the unit, unsure if they are interchangable between units.


----------

